# How to get animated GIFs to under 50kb?



## Edge (Feb 10, 2014)

So both FA and DA have the requirements that all avatars need to be 100 x 100 pixels and no more than 50kb. At the moment I'm trying to figure out how to compress a 2 second animated GIF into something that looks decent at just 50kb. I've seen some amazing animated icons out there so I know it's possible, but The best I've managed is 90kb. If someone who knows how to do this can share their method that would be amazing.

I'm doing this because I'd like to start offering these LEGO animations as icons. If someone can help me find a working solution I'd be happy to do a free one of these for you if you'd like.
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/12703899/

So far I've tried playing with save for web export settings on Photoshop CS4 and CC, using online browser based GIF re-sizes and searched through the FA forums and other forums.


----------



## Evriale (Feb 10, 2014)

The only solution I have is less colors. This can be done on the image itself (like using colors from character for background etc.) and when you click "save for web", window opens (at least in version of Photoshop I'm using) and on the left at the top it says "Colors:" and if you lower the number, it should get smaller. I hope this helps


----------



## Taralack (Feb 10, 2014)

You may be working with too many frames, judging from the image you linked. Other than that, try increasing the web snap and reducing the number of colours. At 100x100 the artificing should be hardly noticeable.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Feb 10, 2014)

Fewer colors, use pattern dithering where possible due to how the compression works, fewer frames that last a bit longer.

Your image editing program might also be saving the file with full frames, many can use the way GIF handles transparency to get better compression.


----------



## Edge (Feb 13, 2014)

Yissss, got it working!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12734081/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12734117/

Turns out there was a few things I needed to do:
- Remove the animation on the body. Keeping it in a fixed position cut a lot of file size -and helped the face read better anyhow
- I was animating on 2s anyhow, so I halved the number of frames and changed it to 12fps
- After that it was just a matter of reducing a couple of colours in Photoshop to shave off a couple more kbs

I ended up using a bit of everyone's advice here -so if you'd like one of these yourself, just either post me your details here or PM me. ^^


----------

